# Have you ever noticed a consistency difference in ZP from bag to bag?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I know that it is air dried so the exact/constant consistency would not be what I have been used to with kibble but I thought that I would ask. 

We have been through a few trial bags and a couple of 2.2 lb. bags and I opened a new 2.2 bag yesterday and the texture is very different. Date is terrific.

Where I had been used to a moist, jerky texture, this is harder. Crispy, crumbly almost. I add water so it is not a big deal. I actually think the crispy seems easier for them to eat. They could sometimes (with losing and gaining teeth) chew and chew on a piece. 

Girls are begging for it and inhaling it as usual. I thought I would ask here. I hesitate emailing ZP. Every time I do to just ask a question, she sends me another trial bag. I am not asking for more food, just have had some questions!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I emailed them. Here is what I asked:

_Me, again! My girls have happily eaten their way through two, 2.2 pound bags as well as the 2 trial bags you kindly sent. I ordered (naturalk9supplies.com) 2 new bags and they arrived and I opened one over the weekend and I noticed a different consistency. The girls still happily are eating it but rather than a moist, jerky consistency, it is a darker, more dried, almost crispy consistency. It made me wonder so I thought it best to check with you and see if given the nature of the food and how it is made that I would expect a different consistency from bag to bag. I checked the date and it is perfectly fresh. Best buy date of August 2012. The batch number is 6483. I checked this morning and the batch number is the same on my second bag. I can see through the window that it is the same consistency as the bag I just opened. I was also surprised to see my hometown of Independence Missouri also printed on the bag. Do you distribute from there? Since my girls are puppies, I add water anyway and after the water is added it looks perfectly the same as usual. Can you let me know if this is fine? Thanks so much!! _

...and my response:

_Hi Karen,
Thanks for the newsy email.
The consistency does change with how the animals are feeding on the farms.
If the grass is growing well then the farmers will leave the animals to graze longer, hence more body fat and this makes a difference to the production runs.
In your case this is leaner product and when manufactured can be dryer.
Nothing to worry about. Still great food.

We send all our containers from New Zealand to our warehousing in Independence, Missouri where it is unpacked and then goes out to our distributors in North America.

Talk soon.

Cheers
Kimberly

Kimberly Mitchell | Co-Founder | Vice President
Sales & Customer Care Center
ZIWIPEAK (USA) INC.
Ziwi- FP: 877-464-9494
M: 831-238-1880
[email protected]
Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition

_

Just thought I'd update in case any of you get bags and notice consistency difference as I did.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW... thanks for that information... I have not noticed a difference but this will certainly put me at ease if I ever do.....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ah that's why always wondered ! thank you


----------

